# Wahlprüfsteine des DAFV zur Bundestagswahl 2021



## kati48268 (15. September 2021)

Die ersten 175 Leser hier hat das in >14 Stunden zu exakt 0 Reaktionen inspiriert.
Das entspricht so ziemlich der Relevanz dieser Aktion.

Ich hingegen war schon ganz hin und weg von so viel 
_"Hege, Naturschutz, Pflege, Schutzmaßnahmen, Artenschutz,..."_
hatte den Aufnahmeantrag schon halb ausgefüllt,
als ich ziemlich spät durch die Christel'schen Lieblings-Begriffe 
_"Wasserkraft und Wasserrahmenrichtlinie" _daran erinnert wurde,
dass es hier ja gar nicht um den NABU geht. 

*Aber ums Angeln halt auch nicht, hm?
*

Eines möchte ich doch hervorheben:
Noch nie habe ich ein Wahl-Interview, einen Wahlprüfstein o.ä. gelesen,
bei dem mir die antwortenden Parteien weniger auf den *** gingen 
als der Fragensteller.

Auch zeigt sich wieder einmal, wie bescheuert dieser Verhunzungs-Begriff_ "Angelfischerei" _ist,
da die Parteien teilweise dadurch mehr zur Berufsfischerei faseln also sonst was.
Aber wenn der Fragesteller selbst nicht mal selbst weiß, 
warum man dies trennen muss...

Aber schön, dass mittlerweile auch die Unions-Parteien geantwortet haben,
in der Erstveröffentlichung fehlten die noch
und man fand das doch recht MAU,
dass der neue Präsi nicht mal seinen eigenen Laden...
(Ups, das kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor.  )

Ich weiß jetzt zumindest noch sicherer,
wen ich garantiert nicht und nie-nimmer wähle:
den DAFV.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (15. September 2021)

Unglaublich unkonkrete Fragen und soviel Geschwurbel in den Antworten.
Einfach nur Zeitverschwendung.

Warum gibt's keine konkreten Fragen. Z.B. wie und bis wann sollen alle WKAs ohne Fischschäden passierbar sein? Wann genau wird die WRRL umgesetzt?


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (15. September 2021)

kati48268 schrieb:


> Die ersten 175 Leser hier hat das in >14 Stunden zu exakt 0 Reaktionen inspiriert.
> Das entspricht so ziemlich der Relevanz dieser Aktion.


Das trifft es ziemlich genau!


----------



## rippi (15. September 2021)

Ich finde die Aktion gut, den Parteien ist jetzt klar: den DAFV gibt es noch. 

Jetzt muss gebohrt werden und immer wieder Druck gemacht werden um Zurücksetz-Verbote ein für alle mal auszuschalten.


----------



## tibulski (15. September 2021)

Hallo,

der übliche und eingepreiste Kati48268 oder Katika Schmähpost auf alles was der DAFV veröffentlicht. Für Mitleser: Gerne mal die Suchfunktion anstrengen und sich selbst ein Bild machen.



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Unglaublich unkonkrete Fragen und soviel Geschwurbel in den Antworten.
> Einfach nur Zeitverschwendung.
> 
> Warum gibt's keine konkreten Fragen. Z.B. wie und bis wann sollen alle WKAs ohne Fischschäden passierbar sein? Wann genau wird die WRRL umgesetzt?



Was ist an deinen Fragen inspirierender als z.B.: 
*"*Die Umsetzung der Wasserrahmenrichtlinie (WRRL) bleibt wohl Utopie. Die Artenvielfalt unter Wasser nimmt insbesondere im Süßwasser in Rekordgeschwindigkeit ab. Zahlreiche Gremien streiten über Detailfragen. Hat ihre Partei eine Vision diese Entwicklung zu durchbrechen?"​und was erwartest du als Antwort auf deine Frage: "Wann genau wird die WRRL umgesetzt?". Die Antwort der Parteien wäre 2027 gewesen. Über den Punkt sind wir schon lange raus, das wird eine Utopie bleiben. Wir haben mit 2015 und 2021 in den jeweiligen Bewirtschaftungszyklen schon zwei Deadlines gerissen und nun steht formel 2027 im Raum. Ich war auch in den Gremien anwesend, wo über die Umsetzung geredet wird. Wir hätten gerne gewusst, ob es neue Ansätze gibt, als immer wieder auf einen neuen Bewritschaftungszyklus zu verweisen der dann doch immer wieder nicht eingehalten wird.



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich hingegen war schon ganz hin und weg von so viel
> _"Hege, Naturschutz, Pflege, Schutzmaßnahmen, Artenschutz,..."_
> hatte den Aufnahmeantrag schon halb ausgefüllt,
> als ich ziemlich spät durch die Christel'schen Lieblings-Begriffe
> ...



Bitte gerne mal dem Link folgen und die Fragen selber durchlesen und dann noch mal das Zitat oben lesen.

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## kati48268 (15. September 2021)

tibulski schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> der übliche und eingepreiste Kati48268 oder Katika Schmähpost auf alles was der DAFV veröffentlicht.


Ich schmähe nicht auf das, was ihr veröffentlicht.

Ich verfluche euch für das, was ihr tut
und vor allem für das, was was ihr nicht tut.
Für euren Anteil an den letzten 30Jahren,
in denen die Angelei in (West-)Deutschland zu einer traurigen Lachnummer 
gegenüber vergleichbaren Ländern geworden ist.
Für den dunklen Blick in die Zukunft, 
die wir (auch) eurem Totalversagen zu verdanken haben.
Für das Blendwerk, welches ihr vorspielt,
für das, was ihr in der Realität seid.
Dafür, dass ich vergeblich eine richtige Lobby-Organisation ersehnen muss,
die ich von Herzen mit Engagement und Geld unterstützen würde,
aber euch vorgesetzt bekomme.


----------



## tibulski (16. September 2021)

Lieber Kati,


kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich schmähe nicht auf das, was ihr veröffentlicht.
> 
> Ich verfluche euch für das, was ihr tut
> und vor allem für das, was was ihr nicht tut.
> ...


du scheinst schon sehr verbittert zu sein. Gibt es auch einen konstruktiven Vorschlag von Dir?  Ich lerne immer gerne dazu.

Ich will sicher nicht alles verteidigen, was die Verbände in der Vergangenheit gemacht haben, aber ich sehe bei dir aber auch keinen Ansatz für eine Lösung des von dir beschriebenen Problems. Dazu halte ich persönlich deine pauschale Kritik auch für ungerechtfertigt. Wir haben immer mit allen Kritkern das direkte Gespräch gesucht, um zu sehen was wir vielleicht verbesseren können. wir haben die Leute angerufen, getroffen oder sind zusammen angeln gegangen. Da hat man gemeinsam von einander gelernt und ein Verständnis füreinander entwickelt.

Wenn du weisst, wie es geht dann kannst du es uns sicher erklären und vielleicht kannst du ja auch was lernen. Wenn du aber immer nur aus dem "off" agierst und nur auf Social Media für Stimmung sorgst, bringt das wohl keinem was.

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## kati48268 (16. September 2021)

tibulski schrieb:


> Gibt es auch einen konstruktiven Vorschlag von Dir?


Einen?

Das Board ist rappelvoll davon*!*
Hunderte/Tausende Beiträge von vielen vielen Boardis, ein paar auch von mir dabei, 
zu allen erdenklichen Aspekten, wie es in D mit der Angelei vorwärts gehen könnte,
anstatt in eine Sackgasse ohne Wendemöglichkeit.
Gerne mal die Suchfunktion anstrengen.

Ganz grob möchte ich nur einen hier machen.
Auf die "to do"-Liste gehören ausschließlich reine Angler-Themen,
von denen es reichlich gibt, die auch im Bund und der EU angegangen werden müssen.
Für Naturschutzgedöns gibt es unzählige anderer Lobbyisten,
die das auch viel besser können.


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. September 2021)

kati48268 schrieb:


> Dafür, dass ich vergeblich eine richtige Lobby-Organisation ersehnen muss,



Oder selbst bewegen und einen Verein/Verband gründen?
Dafür wäre in den Jahren ja im Prinzip auch Zeit gewesen?


----------



## ollidi (16. September 2021)

Wir haben hier jetzt mal die politischen Postings gelöscht, weil sie in Allgemeinpolitik abgedriftet sind.


----------



## tibulski (22. September 2021)

Hallo,



kati48268 schrieb:


> Einen?
> 
> Das Board ist rappelvoll davon*!*
> Hunderte/Tausende Beiträge von vielen vielen Boardis, ein paar auch von mir dabei,
> ...



Jetzt könnte man sich natürlich darüber streiten was "konstruktive Vorschläge" sind. *O.K. nur Anglerthemen, kein Naturschutz.* Was machen wir wenn keine Fische mehr im Gewässer sind, weil das Gewässer verschmuzt wurde.  Oder wenn aufgrund der fehlenden Umsetzung der Wasserrahmenrichtlinie die Fischbestände immer weiter zurückgehen. Oder aufgrund der Vogelschutzrichtlinie die Kormorane mal wieder das Gewässer leer gemacht haben. Oder auf Grundlage der Naturschutzrichtlinien mal wieder ein Angelverbot erlassen wurde. Oder wenn die Düngerichtlinie erlaubt bis ans Gewässer zu düngen und das Gewässer von der Nährstoffbelastung umkippen. Oder die 7500 Wasserkraftanlagen in unseren Flüssen den Fischen den Weg zu ihren Laichgründen versperren. Das hat alles mit Naturschutz zu tun.

Dein Ziehvater sagt ja immer: 100% Angler, es geht rein um Angler und Anglerschutz - Naturschutz ist Teufelszeug. Nur ohne Arme keine Keckse - soll heissen ohne Fische in unseren Gewässern kein Angeln. Dann höre ich im Bildinterview von dem Protagonisten aus 100% Anglerschutz, die Fischbestände seien ja Aufgabe der Bewirtschafter und nicht der Angler. Wer sind denn in Deutschland die Bewirtschafter der Angelgewässer? Das sind die Angler selber. Ob nun weitgehend Privat (im Westen Deutschlands), oder die Verbände (im Osten Deutschlands). Wer Fische in die Gewässer schmeissen will, damit man sie am nächsten Tag rausangelt, sollte in den Forellenpuff gehen - Naturerlebnis garantiert. Gibt es und steht jedem offen, meine Aussicht auf das Angeln in Deutschland ist das nicht Und wenn wir auch in Zukunft noch halbwegs natürliche Fische in natürlichen Gewässern fangen möchten, müssen wir uns nach meiner Meinung auch zwangsläufig mit dem Thema Naturschutz beschäftigen.

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## tibulski (22. September 2021)

Hallo,



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Oder selbst bewegen und einen Verein/Verband gründen?
> Dafür wäre in den Jahren ja im Prinzip auch Zeit gewesen?



Genau, das wäre der Weg anstatt immer nur zu motzen. Verbandsarbeit zu machen, ist weit schwieriger als sich latent darüber zu beschweren. Und wenn der bestehende Verband nur Defizite aufweist, wäre es wohl ein leichtes mit einem neuen das Feld abzuräumen. Ich habe nichts gegen Kritik und wir nehmen uns das auch an, aber ich finde manche machen es sich auch recht einfach mit der Kritik ...

LG,

 Olaf


----------



## tibulski (22. September 2021)

Hallo,

@KatiKa: anbei, hier kommen (doch noch endlich)  eine Woche vor der Wahl die Wahlprüfsteine von deinem bevorzugtem Netzwerk zum Thema "Angler und Anglerschutz": Die Fragen sind echt spektaukär und im Gegensatz zu den fragen des DAFV  werden sie dir hoffentlich nicht so auf den *** gehen. Das nicht alle Parteien geantwortet haben, wundert mich nicht.



kati48268 schrieb:


> Eines möchte ich doch hervorheben:
> Noch nie habe ich ein Wahl-Interview, einen Wahlprüfstein o.ä. gelesen,
> bei dem mir die antwortenden Parteien weniger auf den *** gingen
> als der Fragensteller.



Edit by Mod!









						Wahlprüfsteine des DAFV zur Bundestagswahl 2021 - Deutscher Angelfischerverband e.V.
					

Wahlprüfsteine des Deutschen Angelfischerverbandes e.V. zur Bundestagswahl 2021




					dafv.de
				




Für alle, die sich gerne mal ein eigenes Bild machen möchten, gerne mal vergleichen. Die ersten Fragen sind vom Netzwerk Angeln (das sind die Guten) und die zweiten vom bösen "anglerfeindlichen" Verband DAFV.

LG,

Olaf


----------



## rippi (23. September 2021)

Die Fragen sind halt direkter formuliert, ja geradezu plump pro Angler, als die Fragen vom DAFV, die doch sehr bürokratisch anmuten. Das die bürokratischste Partei da nicht antwortet ist nicht weiter verwunderlich.


----------



## Minimax (23. September 2021)

Guten Abend,
ich halte mich ja normalerweise aus derart strittigen Threads heraus, weils sofort einen auf den Deckel gibt, vor allem wenn man den Fehler begeht, erstmal neutral zu sein:
Ich bin ein konfliktscheuer, desinteressierter FeldWaldWiesenAngler, schwankend zwischen Kochtopf und Releasen, scheue Verantwortung und Teilhabe wie der Teufel das Weihwasser, verstehe einen Bahnhof von EU, Quoten, Natura etc. und bin eigentlich zufrieden, wenn die Döbel beissen. Mit anderen Worten:
Ich bin die träge Masse, die der DAFV begeistern sollte, und die seine Kritiker mobilisieren wollen. Optimistisch bin ich 75% der Angler, realistisch wohl eher 90%.

Es gibt ja nun jedesmal Zoff, wenn Olaf tibulski als DAFV Sprecher sich hier äußert, da ist das konkrete Thema nachrangig, und übrigens auch wenn er Richtiges sagt. Von all den Kritikern hier äußert sich Hans kati48268 sich besonders scharfzüngig, aber auf argumentativer Ebene immer wohlfundiert und klug.

Irgendwo im Thread hat tibulski eine Live-Diskussion zwischen ihm als Vertreter des DAFV und einem namhaften Kritiker aus dem "Netzwerk.Angeln"  Umfeld vorgeschlagen, ob kati48268 oder Thomas9904 .

Ich kann der Idee viel abgewinnen, mehr noch ich fände als Mann von der Strasse das von beiden Seiten ehrlich und gut. Und egal was die Diskussion bringt, beide Seiten würden vor dem ersten Satz gewinnen: Der DAFV könnte zeigen, das er die zwar polemisch vorgetragene, aber sachlich fundierte Kritik auch öffentlich und nicht nur in obskuren Internetforen anerkennt und wahrnimmt, und Netzwerk Angeln hätte die Gelegenheit, sich als eine "Stimme aus dem Anglervolke" -und es sind nicht wenige, die sie schon jetzt hören- Gehör zu verschaffen und aus der Anomymit ANxmk Grauzone des Netzes hervorzutreten.

Eine solche Podiumsdiskussion, offen für alle die hören wollen, und später auch im Internet sichtbar, wäre für beide Parteien eine grosse Chance. Beide sind in der Lage ein Forum zu finden, z.B. wie vorgeschlagen auf einer grossen Messe, beide sind in der Lage, ehrliche, neutrale Makler von Rang und Namen als Moderatoren zu finden. Ich glaube, eine solche Diskussion würde begeistert aufgenommen werden, und wäre wesentlich interessanter und wertvoller auf einer Messe als ein Vortrag über den neuesten Kunstköder.

Nur müsstet Ihr ein Thema finden, das zu diskutieren lohnt, und fair und orientiert auch dabei bleiben- ohne rabiate Polemik einerseits und ohne Wochenschaugedöns andererseits. Das wird schwer, denn ihr müsstet miteinander sprechen (Überhaupt, _sprecht_ doch mal miteinander!)

Ich würd auf jeden Fall vorbeischauen und aufmerksam zuhören,

herzlich
Euer
Minivolk


----------



## Wollebre (23. September 2021)

Was soll das bringen?

*Ein Pressesprecher hat in der Öffentlichkeit nur die Meinung seines Arbeitgebers zu vertreten und nichts anderes!!!*

Eigene Meinungen darf er gerne haben, nur die sollte er für sich behalten. Sonst kann er sich schnell einen neuen Job suchen....

Da müßten andere Personen aufs Podium


----------



## kati48268 (24. September 2021)

tibulski schrieb:


> Jetzt könnte man sich natürlich darüber streiten was "konstruktive Vorschläge" sind. *O.K. nur Anglerthemen, kein Naturschutz.* Was machen wir wenn keine Fische mehr im Gewässer sind, weil das Gewässer verschmuzt wurde...


Was machen wir, wenn wir nicht ans Wasser kommen, weil wir aus Klimagründen zu Privatzwecken nicht mehr Auto fahren dürfen... Wollt ihr euch jetzt auch prophylaktisch mit Verkehrs- & Klimapolitik beschäftigen?
Ihr werdet bezahlt um Anglerthemen lobbyistisch in Bund & EU zu vertreten.
Wenn ihr euren Auftrag, den Sinn & Zweck eines Anglerverbandes, erledigt und am Ende des Tages noch Geld, Zeit & Energie da ist, kann man auch Nebenthemen wie Naturschutz beackern (oder Geld, Zeit & Energie kann gekürzt werden).
Es läuft jedoch genau umgekehrt.
DAS ist die Kernkritik, neben vielen anderen Baustellen.
Und genau deswegen ist das auch der erste und wichtigste konstruktive Vorschlag:
macht endlich euren Job!



tibulski schrieb:


> Dein Ziehvater ...


Ich vetrete hier meine private Meinung, spreche in Niemandes Namen.
Aber ich kam zum damaligen Anglerboard-Team, jetzt Netzwerk Angeln wegen meiner angelpolitischen Sicht. Sie ist nicht dort entstanden.


----------



## kati48268 (24. September 2021)

rippi schrieb:


> Die Fragen sind halt direkter formuliert, ja geradezu plump pro Angler, als die Fragen vom DAFV, die doch sehr bürokratisch anmuten. Das die bürokratischste Partei da nicht antwortet ist nicht weiter verwunderlich.


Das liegt wohl an 2 Dingen:
Ein Presse-Medium ist nicht an die zwischen den Parteien vereinbarte Praxis gebunden, dass Verbände einen "vorgefertigten Rahmen" als Wahlprüfstein nutzen müssen, wo auch die Länge der Fragen reglementiert ist.
Da trifft den DAFV also keine Schuld.
Aber Netzwerk Angeln konzentriert sich halt ganz auf Anglerthemen in den Fragen. Und da man seine Pappenheimer in den Parteien kennt, werden Fragen auch so konkret wie möglich gestellt*.
Eventuell wollte die eine Partei, die nicht geantwortet hat, nicht einsehen/verstehen, dass o.g. vorgefertigter Rahmen nicht genutzt wurde, aber das ist meine persönliche Mutmaßung.

* Warum so konkret wie möglich/wozu sind solche spezifischen Wahlprüfsteine überhaupt gut?
Wohl niemand wählt eine Partei nur weil die Antworten/das Progamm in einem kleinen, fachspezifischem Bereich (hier Angeln) am meisten zusagen. Als Bürger & politisch interessierter Mensch zählt wohl immer noch (& hoffentlich) bei den meisten das Gesamtpaket.
Aber man kann die Parteien NACH der Wahl auf ihre Aussagen festnageln, zumindest immer wieder daran erinnern.
Da liegt der eigentliche Wert solcher Prüfsteine und je konkreter sie VOR der Wahl geworden sind, desto größer die Chance sie danach in die Mangel nehemen zu können, wenn mal wieder alles in ganz andere Richtungen läuft.


----------



## rustaweli (24. September 2021)

Skandal! 
Die einzig wählbaren "Freien Wähler" wurden nicht befragt! Hätte mich sehr interessiert. Den Rest kann ich leider nicht mehr hören oder lesen.


----------



## rippi (25. September 2021)

kati48268 schrieb:


> * Warum so konkret wie möglich/wozu sind solche spezifischen Wahlprüfsteine überhaupt gut?
> Wohl niemand wählt eine Partei nur weil die Antworten/das Progamm in einem kleinen, fachspezifischem Bereich (hier Angeln) am meisten zusagen.


Ich wähle nur noch aus angelpolitischer Sicht, alles andere ist mir mittlerweile egal. (Und das es wieder mehr Chemikalien für Privatpersonen zu kaufen gibt!!!)


----------



## Wollebre (25. September 2021)

rippi schrieb:


> Ich wähle nur noch aus angelpolitischer Sicht, alles andere ist mir mittlerweile egal. (Und das es wieder mehr Chemikalien für Privatpersonen zu kaufen gibt!!!)


----------



## tibulski (27. September 2021)

Hallo,



Minimax schrieb:


> Es gibt ja nun jedesmal Zoff, wenn Olaf @tibulski als DAFV Sprecher sich hier äußert, da ist das konkrete Thema nachrangig, und übrigens auch wenn er Richtiges sagt. Von all den Kritikern hier äußert sich Hans @kati48268 sich besonders scharfzüngig, aber auf argumentativer Ebene immer wohlfundiert und klug.
> 
> Irgendwo im Thread hat tibulski eine Live-Diskussion zwischen ihm als Vertreter des DAFV und einem namhaften Kritiker aus dem "Netzwerk.Angeln" Umfeld vorgeschlagen, ob @kati48268 oder @Thomas9904 .
> 
> ...



@Minivolk: Ich fände das auch gut (daher habe ich es ja auch vorgeschlagen) und es kann nie schaden direkt miteienander zu sprechen. In Polemik wird das sicher nicht abgleiten. Wir können von mir aus  auch alle Themen schonungslos ansprechen. Ich habe sicher keine Angst vor meinem Arbeitgeber offen über alle Themen zu reden und da werden auch keine Maulkörbe verhängt. Ich trage die Kritikthemen der Foren seit vielen Jahren in den internen Mettings im Verband vor und wir reden offen darüber was berechtigt ist und wie wir uns da verbessern können.  Ich lese seit über 10 Jahren so gut wie alles mit, was in den Foren und auch anderen Netzwerken passiert - auch wenn ich auch nicht auf alles reagiere. Das ist im Grunde mein Hobby, ich werde für die ganzen Posts nach 18 Uhr sicher nicht bezahlt und das verlangt auch keiner im Verband von mir.  Aber ich bin selber Vollblutangler und habe die feste Überzeugung, dass ich meinen normalen Job nicht wirklich gut machen könnte, ohne das ich weiss was den "normalen Angler" in Deutschland bewegt.

Wir reden in der Geschäftstelle bestimmt jeden zweiten Tag darüber, was so in den Foren loswar. Ich bin ja nicht nur in diesem Forum aktiv - wobei es hier für mich am meisten "auf die Fresse" gibt. War früher noch deutlich heftiger. (Also eine kleines Lob an die jetzigen Mods ) Das war auch meine Motivation mich in den Verbänden zu engagieren, da ich die Kritik in einigen Teilen mehr als berechtigt finde, aber immer einen Vorschlag der Kritiker vermisst habe, wie man konstruktiv eine Lösung für das Angeln in Deutschland findet.

Ich hege da auch keinen persönlichen Groll gegen irgendjemanden, ich stimme dir inhaltlich aber nicht zu, dass die Antworten von einigen Fundamentalkritikern in der Sache "wohlfundiert und klug" sind. Wir haben uns da nie einem Ausstausch verschlossen und auch nichts zu verstecken, fände es ja schon toll, wenn man sich mal in einem Raum unter Ausschluss der Öffentlichkeit treffen könnte, aber selbst das war bisher nie möglich. Hans-Hermann Schock hatte auch mal groß angekündigt unsere Geschäftstelle zu besuchen um uns Verbandsarbeit beizubringen, aber kam dann doch nie trotz herzlicher Einladung. Finkbeiner war auch noch nie da und auch seit langem bei keiner Messe mehr zu sehen. Lars Wernicke von der Anglerdemo vielleicht, aber da hatten wir trotz aller Kontroversen auch zumindest immer einen gewissen Draht.  Ich weiss nicht mal wer die langjährigen bekannten Kritiker hier aus dem Forum: Katika, Döbelfänger oder Brillendorsch im wahren Leben sind, oder wie sie wirklich heissen ...

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## rheinfischer70 (29. September 2021)

Zu den Wahlprüfsteinen lässt sich anmerken, dass auch andere Organisationen diese anfertigen.

Letzte Woche habe ich nach 20 Jahren meine Beiträge als Fördermitglied des WWF auf 0 gesetzt  ( bislang immerhin 240€/ Jahr), da diese eine klare Wahlempfehlung für Links und Grün ausgesprochen haben. Die haben eine Tabelle angefertigt und die Parteipositionen bewertet und damit Wahlwerbung betrieben.

Ich war davor Fördermitglied bei Greenpeace, die ich wegen der Lügengeschichten bezüglich der damals geplanten Versenkung der Shell Plattform enttäuscht war.
Der WWF schien mir als reine Naturschutzorganisation politisch einigermaßen neutral zu sein.


----------



## angler1996 (29. September 2021)

Momentan finde ich die Existenz der Antworten seeeehr gut.
Mal schauen, wer sich an Worte erinnert oder Angler und ihre berechtigten Anliegen der Macht und Kohle opfert. Ich bin sicher das passiert. Das ist der einfachste grüne Erfolg.
Naja,ich kenn paar Anwälte,  vielleicht kann
man ja aus Wortbruch  was schnitzen , keine Löffel;-))


----------



## Wollebre (30. September 2021)

Für was diese Anfragen bei den Parteien? Die sind doch alle auf Stimmenfang und nehmen auch gerne das Kreuz auf dem Wahlzettel der Angler mit.....

*So langsame sollte doch hoffentlich jeder begriffen haben, das vor der Wahl gemachte Aussagen immer so geschickt gewählt sind, das man später dafür/dagegen sein kann.....
Das ganz besonders weil heute nur noch in einer Koalition regiert wird.*


----------



## Taxidermist (30. September 2021)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Der WWF schien mir als reine Naturschutzorganisation politisch einigermaßen neutral zu sein.


Die einzige Tierschutz/Umweltorganisation, welche nicht grundsätzlich gegen Jagd und Angelfischerei ist.
Inzwischen wohl auch unterwandert von grüner Ideologie, welche grundsätzlich gegen beides ist.
Früher waren dort einige kapitalträchtige Leute,, Geldaldel und Adel aktiv, die fast ausnahmslos auch der Jagd frönten.


> Sogar die Umweltorganisation WWF duldet kontrollierte Jagd, um bestimmte Populationen längerfristig zu erhalten. Voraussetzungen dafür seien allerdings unter anderem, dass keine gefährdeten Arten gejagt würden, die Jagd unter strenger gesetzlicher Kontrolle stattfinde und die Population der gejagten Arten nicht abnehme.







__





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de
				




Jürgen


----------



## tibulski (30. September 2021)

Hallo,



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Letzte Woche habe ich nach 20 Jahren meine Beiträge als Fördermitglied des WWF auf 0 gesetzt ( bislang immerhin 240€/ Jahr), da diese eine klare Wahlempfehlung für Links und Grün ausgesprochen haben. Die haben eine Tabelle angefertigt und die Parteipositionen bewertet und damit Wahlwerbung betrieben.



Das finde ich echt interessant. €240/Jahr über 20 jahre ist heftig. Wir als DAFV diskutieren darum, ob Angler uns €3 oder vielleicht in Zukunft auch mal €3,50 pro Jahr zukommen lassen könnten. Das der WWF ein schlagkräftigerer Interessenverband ist, als der Anglerverband und mehr als 10 mal so viele Mitarbeiter hat, verwundert mich da nicht. In den Debatten hier wird aber genau so viel von uns erwartet, wie von den bekannten Naturschutzorgansisationen. Da sollte man vielleicht noch mal die Kräfteverhältnisse vergleichen.

Will nur anmerken, dass das Medium für "100% Angeln und Anglerschutz"- (was auch immer das heissen soll) bei seinen Wahlprüfsteinen auch klare Empfehlungen per Schulnoten für jede Partei abgegeben hat. Ich halte so etwas auch für Grenzwertig.

Geändert Mod. 

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## kati48268 (1. Oktober 2021)

tibulski schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> Das finde ich echt interessant. €240/Jahr über 20 jahre ist heftig. Wir als DAFV diskutieren darum, ob Angler uns €3 oder vielleicht in Zukunft auch mal €3,50 pro Jahr zukommen lassen könnten. ... In den Debatten hier wird aber genau so viel von uns erwartet, wie von den bekannten Naturschutzorgansisationen.


Falsch.

Ich zahle 3€ an einen Naturschutzverband, den ich nicht will, 
denn leider ist mein Landesverband, 
in dem ich über meinen Verein mittelbares Mitglied bin und auch das so möchte, 
wiederum dort Mitglied und will nicht austreten 
_(hat ja auch frisch ein Pöstchen bekommen)._
Dieser Naturschutzverband nennt sich Anglerverband und ist keine 3Cent wert, 
weil er Anglern nichts bringt, ihnen sogar schadet.

Eine funktionierende Angler-Lobby-Organisation, gleich welcher Art, 
würde ich gern mit deutlich höheren Beträgen, Spenden, was auch immer, unterstützen,
mich evtl. sogar persönlich engagieren.

Ich vermute, so denken durchaus viele Angler,
selbst heute gar nicht organisierte.
Denn man erinnere sich z.B. an das schnell verstorbene "Bündnis für Angler".
Ja, war von vornherein ein Rohrkrepierer, aber das erste Interesse in der Anglerschaft war richtig groß.
Diese Story zeigt, dass es eine Sehnsucht nach einer richtigen Angler-Interessen-Vertretung gibt.

Aber danke für die Info, dass über die nächste Beitragserhöhung wohl schon nachgedacht wird.


----------



## tibulski (1. Oktober 2021)

Hallo Katika,

kannst du mal genau benennen, was du genau willst und warum und wie die Verbände den Anglern schaden? Ja, die meisten Anglervebände sind anerkannte Naturschutzverbände und das ist auch gut so. Wer Angeln heute noch ohne Naturschutz denkt, ist nach meiner Meinung auf dem Holzweg. Du kannst ja gerne mal bei der Politik mit dem Argument "Anglerschutz" vorsprechen. Die lachen sich tot. Ich Weiss nicht wer sich diesen Mist ausgedacht hat (bzw. weiss ich es doch) , wollen wir uns jetzt als bedrohte Minderheit stilisieren, ähnlich wie Flüchtlinge, oder LGBT Menschen ‍♂. Unsere Kampagne "Angeln in der Mitte der Gesllschaft" scheint mir da deutlich zielführender.

Der Verband in Baden-Württemberg hat gerade das Nachtangelverbot per Klage abgeschafft, da haben alle Präsidiumsmitglieder persönlich geklagt (und jetzt komm mir bitte nicht mit Hans-Hermann Schock als Heilsbringer, der Monate später als Mitkläger auf den Zug aufgesprungen ist und  sich vor Gericht gnadenlos blamiert hat).

Wer macht die ganzen  Stellungnahmen, wie z.B.  dieser Tage zum Lachs oder Dorsch, wo wir gerade entgegen der EU und dem Internationalen Rat für Meersforschung (ICES) Vorschläge und Forderungen aufstellen, das Angeln überhaupt noch aufrecht zu erhalten.

Dazu Wasserrahmenrichtlinie, Kormoran, Wasserkraft, Düngeverordnung, Biodiversitätstrategie, Invasive Arten und die wichtige Arbeit Angelverbote auf vielen Ebenen abzuwenden. Dazu die vielen positiven Imagekampagnen ("Angeln in der Mitte der Gesellschaft, Gewässer-Verbesserer oder Catch&Cook). 

Irgendwas muss ja doch daran sein, dass du im Verein Mitglied bist. Ich überweise dir gerne deine DAFV  Gebühr von €3/Jahr, die dir wohl immer noch zuviel ist persönlich zurück. Aber hör auf hier den Anglern nebulösen Mist zu erzählen. Ich angel selber viel zu gerne, als mir das von Internet-Populisten kaputt machen zu lassen.

Wir können hier gern über konkrete Sachverhalte reden und wenn die Verbände Mist bauen (was bestimmt auch immer wieder vorkommt)  bin ich der erste, der da gerne eine Lernkurve hinlegt. Mit den Argumenten: Angelverbände sind per Definition Mist, Naturschutz ist Teufelszeug und Angler sind eine bedrohte Volksgruppe, die einem besonderen "Anglerschutz" bedürfen, lebst du und deine populistischen Mitstreiter in einem Universum was mir, der Mehrheit der Angler in Deutschland und leider auch den Entscheidungsträgern und politischen Vertretern in unserem Land fremd ist.

Wenn du selbst alles besser weisst, dann ruf doch eine Alternative zu den schlimmen Verbänden ins Leben. Sollten die meisten Angler wirklich so denken wie du, sollte es doch einfach sein.

Wir haben diese Argumente schon viele Male ausgetauscht. Ihr macht gar nichts, schreibt seit unzähligen Jahren fleissig und kontinuierlich Schmähkommentare auf die Verbände. Früher auch mit durchaus guten Argumenten und da war auch sicher einiges angebracht. Wir haben uns da verdammt viel zu Herzen genommen und halten uns nach wie vor für lernfähig. Aber bei euch sehe ich leider keinerlei Lernkurve. Ich glaube es wäre im Grunde egal was wir machen.

Deine Kritik unter der Gürtellinie an unseren Wahlprüfsteinen kann ja gerne mal jeder Vergleichen mit den Wahlprüfsteinen von "Netzwerk angeln" (was wohl eher deine Klientel ist und sich immer als Alternative zu den Verbänden definiert). Das entbehrt nach meinem Empfinden leider jeglicher objektver Grundlage ....

In diesem Sinne, Petri Heil!

Olaf


----------



## kati48268 (2. Oktober 2021)

_Halbwegs Off topic:_
In einer kl. Gruppe hatten wir mal so einen Spruch:
Neben den Monitor gehört ein Spiegel!
Wenn du stinksauer kommentierst, schau bevor du auf "Antworten" klickst,
ob die Augen rot unterlaufen sind. Falls ja: nicht klicken!
_Warmen Kakao trinken, die Frau küssen, ein lustiges Katzenvideo gucken..._
Wieder in den Spiegel schauen. Noch rote Ränder?
_Yoga, eine rauchen, die schäbige Vase, geschenkt von der Schwiegermutter, endlich in den Müll werfen,..._
Augen wieder klar? OK!
Gesamten Kommentar lesen, sich schämen, löschen 
und was mit Sinn und Verstand schreiben.
_(ok, ich geb zu, hab das auch nicht immer geschafft zu beherzigen)_

Hab gleich ausserhäusig zu tun
und bis ich heut Abend antworte, könntest du ja viell. die o.g. Prozedur anwenden.
Nur gut gemeint.
Fang damit an, dass ich (und alle anderen) hier von "dem" Verband geredet hab(en),
_(ja, der DAFV ist gemeint, steht ja auch in der Überschrift) _
nicht von "den" Verbänden,
und der meiste Murks darunter auch nichts mit diesem Thema zu tun hat.
Bis später.


----------



## Mikesch (2. Oktober 2021)

kati48268 schrieb:


> und bis ich heut Abend antworte,


23:47 Uhr, alle warten.


----------



## rustaweli (3. Oktober 2021)

Wo sind eigentlich die Fragen von Döbelfanger hin? Fande sie doch sehr sachlich! Komisch. 
Irgendwie nervt langsam das auffällige Ausweichen vom Verbandssprecher. Immer nur winden und Gerede, nix Konkretes, nie, aber wirklich NIE! Zumal die Realität für Angler noch ganz anders aussieht. Dann noch immer diese "Opferrolle", man wäre ja so fleißig, würde alles tun, nur die bösen Angler verstehen dies nicht. Scheinen ganz schön viele böse, unverständliche Angler zu sein welche sich kaum bis wenig vertreten fühlen. 
Nun gut, vielleicht ist ja wirklich so. Daher, wo sind die Fragen vom Döbelfänger hin? Oder war dies in einem anderen Thema? Denke kaum. 
Ehrliche, sachliche Antworten, das wäre was und würde vielleicht auch den ein oder anderen Skeptiker überzeugen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. Oktober 2021)

tibulski schrieb:


> Wenn du selbst alles besser weisst, dann ruf doch eine Alternative zu den schlimmen Verbänden ins Leben. Sollten die meisten Angler wirklich so denken wie du, sollte es doch einfach sein.



Hier mal ein paar Gedanken eines bayerischen Vorstands eines Fischereivereins zu eurem Verband, dem wir ja nicht angehören:

Ich glaube dir gern, dass du etwas für die Angler tun möchtest, aber da kam halt bisher von eurem Verband absolut nix dabei raus. Wer Angeln für die breite Masse will, muss sich beispielsweise mit C&R auseinandersetzen. Das ist in Europa Gang und Gäbe, nur in Deutschland geht das irgendwie nicht (offiziell, in der Realität ist das der Normalfall). Ja, und da muss man sich halt als Verband auch mal etwas laut positionieren und Rechtsauslegungen des Tierschutzgesetzes in Frage stellen.
Wo kann ich euren Kampf gegen das Gebot "Angeln nur zum Ernährungszweck" nachlesen? Wie habt ihr Stellung gegen die idiotischen Regelungen in Hessen bezogen, wo jetzt der Zander zum Feind erklärt ist, da angeblich nicht einheimisch? 

Mein Landesverband ist weit davon entfernt, perfekt zu sein, aber ich erhalte Unterstützung beim Besatz, bei der Abstimmung mit Behörden usw. Wo ist euer Mehrwert? Kein Angler vermisst euch hier in Bayern.


----------



## harzsalm (3. Oktober 2021)

Die  Arbeit unseres Verbandes (DAFV) ist so gut,das sie beim besten Willen  nicht bemerkt werden kann!

Petri  Reimar


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. Oktober 2021)

tibulski schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zum ersten Punkt: Ja, der WWF ist ein schlagkräftiger Interessenverband. Und genau das ist der Punkt. Der WWF vertritt die Interessen seiner Basis, sprich der Naturschützer. Der DAFV vertritt NICHT die Interessen seiner Basis, nämlich der Angler. Ich weiß nicht, ob du noch zu jung bist, Idealismus von Interessenvertretung zu unterscheiden, aber Kleine Wasserkraft, Artenvielfalt usw. sind zwar wichtige Themen für angelpolitische Vertretungen, interessieren aber an der Basis, sprich bei den Anglern, keine Sau. Akzeptanz erreicht man, indem man die Interessen der Basis vertritt. Den Rest darf man dann ebenfalls tun, aber als Kür. 

Solange ihr das nicht begreift, werdet ihr keine Akzeptanz erreichen. Das ist ein Lernprozess, der beim DAFV offensichtlich noch nicht abgeschlossen ist und eure bisherigen Vorstände sind entweder derart vernagelt, dass die Angler (sprich ihre Basis) sie nicht interessieren oder halt intellektuell überfordert, einen Plan auf die Beine zu stellen und umzusetzen.

Mal ein Beispiel aus der Praxis: Meine Mitglieder wollen Fische fangen. Also sorge ich für guten Besatz und Zugang zu guten Gewässern. Dass ich am Umwelttag die Gewässer sperre und zum Müllsammeln einlade, wird akzeptiert. Nur so geht's. Jetzt frage dich mal, was der DAFV für die Angler tut.


Zum zweiten Punkt: Was ist denn dagegen einzuwenden, Schulnoten für die Parteien zu verteilen? Nur wer Druck ausübt (und nichts anderes sind Schulnoten), wird gehört. Wichtig ist Objektivität. Solange diese gegeben ist, passt alles.


----------



## kati48268 (3. Oktober 2021)

tibulski schrieb:


> Hallo Katika,


Eigentlich wollte ich diese Aufzählung ja Stück für Stück auseinander reißen, aber das Wirrwarr an rausgehauenen Themen und unsinnigen Behauptungen gehört hier thematisch doch gar nicht rein.
_(Auf Wunsch hau ich aber auch gern noch auf die einzelnen Themen des Gesamtkommentars ein)_
Versuchen wir aber vielleicht besser eine Rolle rückwärts …und schauen thematisch nach vorn.

Der Wahlprüfstein ist raus,
er wurde kritisiert, fandest du natürlich nicht toll,
aber die Wahl ist nun gelaufen!
Auf den ersten Blick ist das Thema gestorben und kann dicht gemacht werden.
Oder doch nicht?

Weiter oben hab ich schon mal geschrieben, wozu so ein Wahlprüfstein noch gut ist,
ausser die Haltung von Parteien vor einer Wahl abzufragen:


kati48268 schrieb:


> Aber man kann die Parteien NACH der Wahl auf ihre Aussagen festnageln, zumindest immer wieder daran erinnern.
> Da liegt der eigentliche Wert solcher Prüfsteine und je konkreter sie VOR der Wahl geworden sind, desto größer die Chance sie danach in die Mangel nehemen zu können, wenn mal wieder alles in ganz andere Richtungen läuft.


Noch haben wir natürlich noch keine Regierung, wissen letztendlich noch nicht mal, welche Parteien in dieser sitzen werden.
Aber mit dem euch vorliegenden Material (und gern auch aus den Aussagen der Parteien in anderen Wahlprüfsteinen) kann man als Interessenvertretung (und eine solche wollt ihr ja sein) doch was anfangen;
- einzelne Themen, die man lobbyistisch angehen will, listen
- gucken welche Partei dazu was Brauchbares abgeseiert hat
- schauen, wen aus welchem Parteienverein man für einzelne Themen einfangen muss
_- _und dann _"Klinken putzen, Klinken putzen, Klinken putzen"_
- die Mitgliedsverbände dazu einfangen, die sollen ebenso ihre Hintern mal bewegen, durchaus auch bei Themen, die in die Hoheit des Bundes fallen; schließlich hat ein jeder Kreis in einem Bundesland auch Abgeordnete im Bundestag und man sollte doch hoffen, die Landesverbände pflegen regelmäßige Kontakte zur Politik. Außerdem sollten auch diese sich natürlich für Themen engagieren, die ganz D betreffen und nicht nur das Gebiet innerhalb des heimischen Gartenzauns.

Und wenn ihr so was mal vernünftig angeht,
aber mit wirklichen Anglerthemen und nicht mit Naturschutzgedöns,
dann findet ihr vermutlich auch kompetente, gut vernetzte Medienpartner, die sich medial dafür stark machen; das Anglerboard z.B. und evtl. auch noch andere.


----------



## tibulski (3. Oktober 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Hallo,Wo sind eigentlich die Fragen von Döbelfanger hin? Fande sie doch sehr sachlich! Komisch.



Ich fand sie nicht immer sachlich.



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar Gedanken eines bayerischen Vorstands eines Fischereivereins zu eurem Verband, dem wir ja nicht angehören:
> 
> Ich glaube dir gern, dass du etwas für die Angler tun möchtest, aber da kam halt bisher von eurem Verband absolut nix dabei raus. Wer Angeln für die breite Masse will, muss sich beispielsweise mit C&R auseinandersetzen. Das ist in Europa Gang und Gäbe, nur in Deutschland geht das irgendwie nicht (offiziell, in der Realität ist das der Normalfall). Ja, und da muss man sich halt als Verband auch mal etwas laut positionieren und Rechtsauslegungen des Tierschutzgesetzes in Frage stellen.
> Wo kann ich euren Kampf gegen das Gebot "Angeln nur zum Ernährungszweck" nachlesen? Wie habt ihr Stellung gegen die idiotischen Regelungen in Hessen bezogen, wo jetzt der Zander zum Feind erklärt ist, da angeblich nicht einheimisch?



Ich habe selbst bei einem eurer Bezirksverbände in Bayern vor einiger Zeit auf deren Einladung präsentiert, die extrem unzufrieden sind mit eurem Landesverband und mal aus erster Hand erfahren wollten was wir machen. (Ich hatte nicht das Gefühl, dass die mit unserer Arbeit unzufrieden wären, im Gegenteil).

Dazu solltest du wissen, dass es nur in Bayern verboten ist in Deutschland Fische zurückzusetzen, die keine Schonzeit oder kein Mindestmaß haben. Im Grunde ist das in allen anderen Bundesländern mehr oder weniger erlaubt. Also bitte wende dich mit der Kritik an deinen Landesverband, der bei uns nicht Mitglied ist. Dazu ist "Angeln nur zum Ernährungszweck" nirgendwo in Deutschland Gesetz, sondern nur "Angel aus vernünftigem Grund". Es gibt außer in Bayern in Deutschland keine Entnahmegebot von Fischen.

Wir haben das Thema "Catch & Release" und Fenstermaße ausgiebig behandelt. Gerne mal in unserem Youtube-Kanal oder den Verbandszeitschiten die alle zum download bereitstehen nachsehen. Zum Zander haben die Hessen Stellung bezogen, aber wir sehen das genauso. Aber wir mischen uns nicht ungefragt in die landespolitischen Themen ein, außer es ist ausdrücklich gewünscht. Dafür haben wir auch Landesverbände, die da eine klare Meinung in ihrem Land vertreten.



harzsalm schrieb:


> Die Arbeit unseres Verbandes (DAFV) ist so gut,das sie beim besten Willen nicht bemerkt werden kann!



Mag deine Einschätzung sein. Weiss nicht welche vergleichbaren Verbände du in den normalen Medien mehr wahr nimmst (z.B. Deutscher Jagdverband oder die Waldbauern) Angeln ist nicht das wichtigste für alle Menschen in Deutschland, aber wir sind in allen wesentlichen Medien immer wieder vertreten (Bild; Süddeutsche, NDR, Deutschlandfunk, Lokalpresse, Fachmagazine, Podcasts usw. aber auch Messen wie Grüne Woche oder Fachmessen)



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob du noch zu jung bist, Idealismus von Interessenvertretung zu unterscheiden, aber Kleine Wasserkraft, Artenvielfalt usw. sind zwar wichtige Themen für angelpolitische Vertretungen, interessieren aber an der Basis, sprich bei den Anglern, keine Sau. Akzeptanz erreicht man, indem man die Interessen der Basis vertritt. Den Rest darf man dann ebenfalls tun, aber als Kür.
> 
> Solange ihr das nicht begreift, werdet ihr keine Akzeptanz erreichen. Das ist ein Lernprozess, der beim DAFV offensichtlich noch nicht abgeschlossen ist und eure bisherigen Vorstände sind entweder derart vernagelt, dass die Angler (sprich ihre Basis) sie nicht interessieren oder halt intellektuell überfordert, einen Plan auf die Beine zu stellen und umzusetzen.
> 
> Mal ein Beispiel aus der Praxis: Meine Mitglieder wollen Fische fangen. Also sorge ich für guten Besatz und Zugang zu guten Gewässern. Dass ich am Umwelttag die Gewässer sperre und zum Müllsammeln einlade, wird akzeptiert. Nur so geht's. Jetzt frage dich mal, was der DAFV für die Angler tut.



Ich war selber 4 Jahre im Vorstand im Angelverein mit mehr als 300 Mitgliedern.

Meine Mitglieder im Verein wollten auch in erster Linie Fische fangen, aber wir haben nach Jahren aufgehört da immer nur fangfähige Fische einzuschmeißen und damit "nur für guten Besatz" zu sorgen. Sondern mit Sinn und Verstand die Gewässer in ihren natürlichen Möglichkeiten mit Naturverlaichung und sinnvollen Hilfsmaßnamen unterstützt und das fand, wenn man es gut erklärt und dem Thema eine Chance gibt, auch die kritische "Basis" gut.

Jedes Jahr möglichst viel Besatz ist wohl die einfachste (und leider heutzutage auch einzige) Maßnahme von den Vorständen vieler Vereine. Auf lange Sicht hilft es auch nicht da mal einen Tag Müll zu sammeln. Ich kenne deine Gewässer nicht, aber ich weiß nicht.

Wir haben auch die Fischereiforschungsanstalt Langenargen in der Vereinsarbeit involviert und auch die haben uns von den kostenintensiven und oft wenig effektiven Besatzmaßnahmen abgeraten. Wenn wir uns nicht mehr einigermaßen an der natürlichen Reproduktionskapazität unserer uns anvertrauten Gewässer orientieren, machen wir die Gewässer zwangsläufig zu "Put & Take" Teichen und das fällt uns langfristig gesellschaftlich auf die Füße.

Die Gewässer gehören uns genausowenig wie den Wasserkraftbetreibern und selbst wenn wir da Eigentumsrechte haben, können wir da nicht machen was wir wollen, wir haben da auch eine Gesamtverantwortung für die natürlichen Fischbestände und die Artenvielfalt insgesamt. Unsere Gewässer sind keine Selbstbedienugsläden mit unendlicher Wertschöpfung. Wir haben immer mehr Angler, die mit immer ausgefeilteren Methoden den Fischen nachstellen, jedes Jahr immer mehr Besatz ins Gewässer reinwerfen ist da sicher nicht die richtige Antwort. Da spielen sicher auch geeigente Managementmaßnahmen (Angeldruck, Tagesentnahmne usw.) eine wichtige und unvermeidliche Rolle. Besatz ist nicht per Definition schelcht, aber als alleinige Maßnahme für viele Gewässer auch nicht unbedingt die beste Lösung. Das war früher sicher anders, aber vielleicht müssen da auch mal die "alten" Vorstände umdenken.

Das mit dem Bestaz ist einer der wesentlichen Kritikpunkte vieler Normalbürger und führt irgendwann dazu, dass die Gesellschaft sagt: dazu sind unsere Gewässer nicht da.

Wer das nicht glaubt, kann das gerne ja noch mal im Deutschlandfunk Interview die Hörerfragen normaler Bürger nachhören:



			https://ondemand-mp3.dradio.de/file/dradio/2021/09/09/marktplatz_09092021_petri_heil_der_weg_zum_angeln_dlf_20210909_1008_f68bdea6.mp3
		


LG,

  Olaf


----------



## tibulski (4. Oktober 2021)

Hallo Katika,



kati48268 schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich diese Aufzählung ja Stück für Stück auseinander reißen, aber das Wirrwarr an rausgehauenen Themen und unsinnigen Behauptungen gehört hier thematisch doch gar nicht rein.
> _(Auf Wunsch hau ich aber auch gern noch auf die einzelnen Themen des Gesamtkommentars ein)_
> Versuchen wir aber vielleicht besser eine Rolle rückwärts …und schauen thematisch nach vorn.



Ich kann mit deinen beiden letzten Antworten leider thematisch nichts anfangen. Daher weiss ich auch nicht wie ich antworten soll.

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## Naturliebhaber (4. Oktober 2021)

tibulski schrieb:


> Ich habe selbst bei einem eurer Bezirksverbände in Bayern vor einiger Zeit auf deren Einladung präsentiert, die extrem unzufrieden sind mit eurem Landesverband und mal aus erster Hand erfahren wollten was wir machen. (Ich hatte nicht das Gefühl, dass die mit unserer Arbeit unzufrieden wären, im Gegenteil).



Ich weiß, dass es auch in Bayern hierzu gegensätzliche Strömungen gibt. Mein Bezirksverband (Mittelfranken) hat hierzu aber klar Stellung in Form eines Mitgliederbeschlusses bezogen, der in vollem Umfang Bestand hat. 

Geändert Mod. 

Zitat:
Die Aussage des Präsidenten Zitzmann war glasklar, ebenso die angeführten Gründe:


Es gibt einen Beschluss der Mittelfranken, umgehend aus dem Landesverband Bayern auszutreten, sollte dieser in den DAFV zurückkehren wollen
Dieser Beschluss gelte weiter, der Präsident wolle ihn auch aus innerer Überzeugung umsetzen, sollte wider Erwarten eine solche Rückkehr kommen
Der Verband Mittelfranken sei finanziell und politisch stark genug, um notfalls weder einen Landes- noch einen Bundesverband zu brauchen
Es gebe KEINERLEI Grund in der “Arbeit” des DAFV, diesen Beschluss und die Haltung zum DAFV zu verändern



tibulski schrieb:


> Dazu solltest du wissen, dass es nur in Bayern verboten ist in Deutschland Fische zurückzusetzen, die keine Schonzeit oder kein Mindestmaß haben. Im Grunde ist das in allen anderen Bundesländern mehr oder weniger erlaubt. Also bitte wende dich mit der Kritik an deinen Landesverband, der bei uns nicht Mitglied ist. Dazu ist "Angeln nur zum Ernährungszweck" nirgendwo in Deutschland Gesetz, sondern nur "Angel aus vernünftigem Grund". Es gibt außer in Bayern in Deutschland keine Entnahmegebot von Fischen.



In dieser Absolutheit ist diese Aussage ganz einfach falsch. Auch in Bayern gilt das Tierschutzgesetz und bei fehlender Verwertungsmöglichkeit oder fehlendem Hegeaspekt muss der Fisch zurück ins Wasser. Dass dieses Argument nicht greift, wenn man im Karpfenteich einen Karpfen fängt, ist auch klar. Genau so wird dies übrigens, auch von mir, in den Vorbereitungslehrgängen vermittelt.

In Deutschland ist richterlich bestätigt, dass derzeit als Grund zum Angeln nur der Nahrungserwerb und Hege anerkannt werden. Es hat Gründe, dass die "Szene-Angler" keine Beiträge mehr aus deutschen Gewässern veröffentlichen. Ich habe ein im Internet recht bekanntes Mitglied im Verein. Der lebt von der Veröffentlichung von Angelvideos und hat seine anglerische Tätigkeit mittlerweile komplett nach Schweden, Frankreich und Spanien verlagert. Niemand hat Bock auf gerichtliche Auseinandersetzungen wegen eines Fotos mit Karpfen.



tibulski schrieb:


> Wir haben auch die Fischereiforschungsanstalt Langenargen in der Vereinsarbeit involviert und auch die haben uns von den kostenintensiven und oft wenig effektiven Besatzmaßnahmen abgeraten. Wenn wir uns nicht mehr einigermaßen an der natürlichen Reproduktionskapazität unserer uns anvertrauten Gewässer orientieren, machen wir die Gewässer zwangsläufig zu "Put & Take" Teichen und das fällt uns langfristig gesellschaftlich auf die Füße.
> 
> Die Gewässer gehören uns genausowenig wie den Wasserkraftbetreibern und selbst wenn wir da Eigentumsrechte haben, können wir da nicht machen was wir wollen, wir haben da auch eine Gesamtverantwortung für die natürlichen Fischbestände und die Artenvielfalt insgesamt. Unsere Gewässer sind keine Selbstbedienugsläden mit unendlicher Wertschöpfung. Wir haben immer mehr Angler, die mit immer ausgefeilteren Methoden den Fischen nachstellen, jedes Jahr immer mehr Besatz ins Gewässer reinwerfen ist da sicher nicht die richtige Antwort. Da spielen sicher auch geeigente Managementmaßnahmen (Angeldruck, Tagesentnahmne usw.) eine wichtige und unvermeidliche Rolle. Besatz ist nicht per Definition schelcht, aber als alleinige Maßnahme für viele Gewässer auch nicht unbedingt die beste Lösung. Das war früher sicher anders, aber vielleicht müssen da auch mal die "alten" Vorstände umdenken.
> 
> ...



Genau an deinen Antworten lässt sich erkennen, warum der DAFV so schlecht anerkannt ist, wie dies aktuell der Fall ist.

Statt Brücken zu bauen, wird auf Höreranrufe im Deutschlandfunk verwiesen. Dort ruft meist nicht Otto-Normalbürger an, sondern die Klientel, die auch gegen Jagd und Landwirtschaft agiert. Der Durchschnittsbürger ist entweder selbst Angler, ihm ist Angeln egal oder er belächelt uns milde.

Angelgewässer sollten aus meiner Sicht aus 3 Kategorien bestehen:
- Naturgewässer mit naturnaher Ausgestaltung und ohne fangfähigen Besatz
- Put & Take-Gewässer (abgeschlossene Teichanlagen)
- C&R-Gewässer (siehe England)

Und schon wären alle Aspekte berücksichtigt. Was tut der DAFV, um die Entwicklung in diese Richtung zu gestalten?

In Deutschland haben 15% die Grünen gewählt und der DAFV duckt sich vor dieser Minderheit weg, statt eine Stimme für die Angler zu sein und Fakten auf den Tisch zu legen. Deutschland vertritt mit der Ablehnung von C&R nicht die Mehrheit der EU-Länder, sondern eine kleine Minderheit. Warum setzt man da nicht an?

Der Grund ist ganz einfach: Leute wie Happach-Kasan waren selbst nie leidenschaftliche Angler und haben sich nie als Vertreter der Angler gesehen. Anglervertreter heißen z.B. Arlinghaus.


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. Oktober 2021)

tibulski schrieb:


> ch fand sie nicht immer sachlich.


na ja, sie waren ziemlich penetrant, aber angebracht sehr wohl


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. Oktober 2021)

tibulski schrieb:


> Wir haben auch die Fischereiforschungsanstalt Langenargen in der Vereinsarbeit involviert und auch die haben uns von den kostenintensiven und oft wenig effektiven Besatzmaßnahmen abgeraten. Wenn wir uns nicht mehr einigermaßen an der natürlichen Reproduktionskapazität unserer uns anvertrauten Gewässer orientieren, machen wir die Gewässer zwangsläufig zu "Put & Take" Teichen und das fällt uns langfristig gesellschaftlich auf die Füße.


Da bin ich voll und ganz bei Dir!


----------



## kati48268 (4. Oktober 2021)

tibulski schrieb:


> Ich kann mit deinen beiden letzten Antworten leider thematisch nichts anfangen.


Irgendwie überrascht mich das nicht.


----------



## tibulski (8. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich weiß, dass es auch in Bayern hierzu gegensätzliche Strömungen gibt. Mein Bezirksverband (Mittelfranken) hat hierzu aber klar Stellung in Form eines Mitgliederbeschlusses bezogen, der in vollem Umfang Bestand hat.
> 
> Zitat:
> Die Aussage des Präsidenten Zitzmann war glasklar, ebenso die angeführten Gründe:
> ...



ich kenne den "berühmten" Beschluss aus Mittelfranken nur zu gut, halten uns andere bayerische Verbandsvertreter immer jammernd vor, wenn sie sich dafür entschuldigen, dass sie sich ja nicht an den wichtigen bundespolitischen und europapolitischen Arbeiten beiteiligen können. Sie kommen dann aber trotzdem nach Brüssel zu unseren Initiativen zum Kormoran, oder auf unser Sitzungen zu anderen wichtigen Themen.

Für euch ist es ja quasi ein Desaster, wenn der DAFV etwas gut macht. Finde es auch echt weitsichtig einen Beschluss zu fassen mit dem Schlusssatz "Es gibt keinerlei Grund diese Haltung jemals zu verändern".

Es gibt aber auch einen Präsidiumsbeschluss des Landesfischereiverband Bayern, dass sie jedes Jahr überprüfen, ob sich beim DAFV etwas geändert haben sollte und den Bezirksverbänden dazu berichten. Ob das passiert, weiss ich nicht. Ich galube in den letzten Protokollen stand immer lapidar: es hätte sich nichts verändert.

Ladet uns doch mal ein und wir stellen in Mittelfranken vor, was wir beim DAFV so alles machen und verändert haben. Kostet euch nichts und verpflichtet euch auch zu nichts. Ich komme da gerne persönlich und präsentiere. Haben wir vor Corona schon bei einem anderem Bezirksverband bei euch gemacht und die waren (nach meinem empfinden) doch ein wenig beeindruckt. Die haben damals auch euren Beschluss genannt, mit dem sie extrem unzufrieden waren. Happach-Kasan ist Geschichte und auch sonst hat sich viel verändert. Ich hoffe ihr bleibt da nicht ewig auf eurem "weitsichtigen" Beschluss hängen. Miteinander reden hilft manchmal mehr, als alte Präsidiumsbeschlüsse von Leuten, die ich teilweise gar nicht mehr kenne ...

Das Angebot ist ernst gemeint.

Sebastian Hanfland (Geschäftsführer LFV Bayern) und Jens Felix (Geschäftsführer  LFV Sachsen) nehmen auch regelmäßig an unseren Geschäftsführertagungen teil und wir haben da auf Arbeitsebene auch keinerlei Probleme miteinander, ganz im Gegenteil.

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## Naturliebhaber (9. Oktober 2021)

tibulski schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich nehme an, du kennst die Telefonnummer von Jörg Zitzmann. Nächstes Jahr ist sicher wieder eine Hauptversammlung und wenn ihr ihn überzeugt, dass eure bundespolitischen und europapolitischen Aktivitäten eine Relevanz für das Angeln in Bayern haben, ist da bestimmt ein Tagesordnungspunkt frei. Die Latte hängt aber sicher nicht ganz flach. Die angelpolitischen Beiträge der vergangenen Jahre (vor Corona) waren meist inhaltlich hervorragend und immer mit großem Bezug zu lokalen Themen.


----------



## fishhawk (9. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,


tibulski schrieb:


> Es gibt außer in Bayern in Deutschland keine Entnahmegebot von Fischen.


Hört und liest man zwar immer wieder, aber ob es dadurch richtiger wird?


----------



## fishhawk (10. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,

tibulski

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hat ja der DAFV 2015 über seinen damaligen Geschäftsführer eine Verhaltenslinie ausgerufen, die noch strenger als die in Bayern gewesen wäre.

Hat sich daran mittlerweile was geändert?


----------



## tibulski (10. Oktober 2021)

Hallo Naturliebhaber,



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich nehme an, du kennst die Telefonnummer von Jörg Zitzmann. Nächstes Jahr ist sicher wieder eine Hauptversammlung und wenn ihr ihn überzeugt, dass eure bundespolitischen und europapolitischen Aktivitäten eine Relevanz für das Angeln in Bayern haben, ist da bestimmt ein Tagesordnungspunkt frei. Die Latte hängt aber sicher nicht ganz flach. Die angelpolitischen Beiträge der vergangenen Jahre (vor Corona) waren meist inhaltlich hervorragend und immer mit großem Bezug zu lokalen Themen.



Ich habe seine Nummer nicht und ich kenne Jörg Zitzmann auch nicht persönlich - woher auch? Dieser ganze unnötige Streit hat vor meiner Zeit stattgefunden und danach hat ja aus Prinzip auch keiner mehr mit keinem geredet. Wir haben nur mit euren Landesverbandsvetretern GF Hanfland, Präsident Göttle und einigen Hauptamtlichen Kontakt. Ich kannte auch den anderen Bezirksverband aus Bayern nicht, bevor die auf uns zugekommen sind. 

Mein Angebot ist trotzdem absolut ernst gemeint, aber du müsstest mir da sicher helfen das einzutüten. Ich kenne ja nicht mal deinen Namen und wenn ich da jetzt die Nummer von Zitzmann im Internet suche, anrufe und sage ich hätte mich mit jemand aus seinem Verband im Anglerbord unterhalten, ist das sicher nicht zielführend. Ich wäre dir sehr verbunden, wenn du da zumindest mal den Kontakt herstellst. Das die Latte hoch hängt, ist absolut in Ordnung. Sehr gerne eine Hauptversammlung, dann können sich die Vereinsvortände aus erster Hand auch selbst ein Bild machen.

Ich hoffe da auf keine schnellen Erfolge und will da sicher auch keinen belehren, aber ich halte es für wichtig, dass man unter Anglern überhaupt mal wieder anfängt miteinander zu reden. Was nicht für die Öffentlichkeit bestimmt ist auch gerne per PN.

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## tibulski (11. Oktober 2021)

Hallo Fishhawk,



fishhawk schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hat ja der DAFV 2015 über seinen damaligen Geschäftsführer eine Verhaltenslinie ausgerufen, die noch strenger als die in Bayern gewesen wäre.
> 
> Hat sich daran mittlerweile was geändert?



Da hat sich viel getan und das war auch Grundlage des Arbeitskreis Anglefischerei auf zwei der letzten deutschen Fischereitage. Der DAFV hat da sicher keine aktuelle Verhaltensrichtlinie die deiner Beschreibung entspricht. 

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## Naturliebhaber (11. Oktober 2021)

tibulski schrieb:


> Hallo Naturliebhaber,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Olaf,

etwas irritiert bin ich jetzt schon. Ich denke, ihr wollt auf Basis eurer Arbeit und Ergebnisse für eine künftige Zusammenarbeit werben. Das hat doch mit unserer Unterhaltung hier im Anglerboard gar nichts zu tun. 

Ich sage es jetzt mal etwas überspitzt: Wenn einem Thomas Finkenbeiner dort die Tür für Gespräche und gar öffentliche Beiträge über das Treffen offen steht (einfach mal auf netzwerk-angeln.de suchen, den Beitrag darf ich hier ja nicht verlinken) und dir nicht, würde ich schon ins Grübeln kommen. Ich kenne Zitzmann als sehr aufgeschlossen und zuhörend. Da hilft ja vielleicht ein privates Gespräch beim Kaffee, sich erst mal kennenzulernen. Wie man das angeht, weißt du aber bestimmt genau so gut wie ich (oder gar besser).

Hier übrigens die Telefonnummer, steht groß im Internet (https://fv-mfr.de/): 0911/4 24 80 10
Email: info@fv-mfr.de

Du kannst dir übrigens Zeit lassen. Hab eben eine Email von Zitzmann erhalten, dass die nächste Hauptversammlung aufgrund Corona im Umlageverfahren (also ohne Treffen) stattfinden wird.


----------



## fishhawk (12. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,


tibulski schrieb:


> Da hat sich viel getan


Hab ich bisher nicht mitbekommen, aber freut mich zu hören.

Was sich beim DAFV so tut krieg ich hier bei uns  ja nur so nebenbei mit.

Solche Statements wie 2015 vom damaligen Geschäftsführer machen aber natürlich auch bei uns hier schnell die Runde.


----------



## tibulski (13. Oktober 2021)

Hallo Naturliebhaber,



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich sage es jetzt mal etwas überspitzt: Wenn einem Thomas Finkenbeiner dort die Tür für Gespräche und gar öffentliche Beiträge über das Treffen offen steht (einfach mal auf netzwerk-angeln.de suchen, den Beitrag darf ich hier ja nicht verlinken) und dir nicht, würde ich schon ins Grübeln kommen. Ich kenne Zitzmann als sehr aufgeschlossen und zuhörend. Da hilft ja vielleicht ein privates Gespräch beim Kaffee, sich erst mal kennenzulernen. Wie man das angeht, weißt du aber bestimmt genau so gut wie ich (oder gar besser).



Im Angesicht eures Präsidiumsbeschlusses ist Thomas Finkbeiner bestimmt ein angenehmerer Gast als ich. Danke für die Nummer. Ich werde es versuchen und da einfach mal anrufen. Mal sehen was geht ...

LG,

  Olaf


----------

